# DNA testing?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone do yours yet? Do it recently? If so, how long did it take to get the test kit & send in your sample? 

Just wondering. I just ordered the DNA test kit on line for my son's buck. A friend said they email the papers you have to print within a couple of business days.

I forgot to ask... do you have to print labels? I don't have a printer right now, so I've had to do most of my printing at the library :sigh: 

Do you use those long needle nose pliers? How many hairs did you pull, and where was the easiest place to get the hair from? also how do you really know you got a good sample? I know this info is out there, but I'd rather ask opinions of those who have already done it.

We plan on selling this buck when he has finished breeding my kids does, so I want to make sure we are good on this before we sell in case he leaves before his DNA testing is complete.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm actually on hold right now trying to find out why I haven't gotten the paperwork to send the sample in yet.
I just used some pliers and pulled about 20 hairs with the root from his chest between his front legs. I then put the hairs in an envelope and am waiting to send them in. I do think that you are supposed to check over the email they send you and then print it out to be mailed with the hair sample


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I finally got the email from ABGA. There are 2 pieces of paper and both have the bucks information on the. You have to check them over and print them out. One gets signed and sent back to ABGA and the other is sent to the lab with the hair sample in a separate, smaller envelope and taped to the paper. The people at the lab are going to be in for a surprise when they open the envelope with the hair in it. My buck smells really bad now and I can smell the hair through both sealed envelopes


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol and that's bad since people who don't have a buck seem to smell it better the us  
But for pulling the hair there was a Q and A I believe on abga site and it said to take the long hair on the tail. I don't think It would really matter where you got the hair other then probably the tail is more easy to pull the hair from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone have any new or updates about the DNA testing?


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok so are we pulling the hair out to get the roots? Which is a stupid question cause thats where the DNA is right? Its all so confusing. Should be interesting to pluck hair from my 250ld buck that doesnt like to be touched!! I wasnt aware that there was a Q&A on the website? Will have to check it out!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We got the DNA test kit via email a couple of days ago, planning to get the hair pulled this weekend. Hopefully it won't be to bad pulling the hair, my son's buck is so sweet and laid back, you'd think he was a big puppy!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I sent mine back 8/30 and received the results back 9/17, so from the time I sent the request until I got the results it took about 6 weeks. Definitely not something you can do if you need the results in a hurry.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You wouldn't think it would take this long to send an email.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it is the roots needed with the hair.

Thanks every one for responding. :grin:

6 weeks wow, that is a very long time period. A lot of breeders are doing this test at the same time.
It most likely will continue all the time from now on, because bucklings are born every year. :crazy:

This is a big pain for sure, but at least the cheaters cannot cheat paperwork anymore, which I love.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We didn't get a chance to pull a sample yet, we are doing it this evening. Mostly because I thought I was out of envelopes, but found 'one' I had hidden on my desk LOL 
I'd assume just any regular sized envelope would be fine? 
I'm letting my husband pull the hair, but I'll probably be the bad guy since I'll have to hold him!
We'll get it sent in, and if it's not back before he goes to his new home, I can always mail the sticker  I'll just make sure I get a copy of it before I do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.

Oh I know, they do get mad at the wrong person, cause you are right there and what he see's. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Received my DNA kits in the email, printed it out. 

Now the dreaded pulling of the hair. 

Can the DNA samples be sent through the post office as well. Does anyone know?
I see Fedex, UPS, DHL, ect?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What is the DNA testing for? I heard about how they want to do it for bucks but didn't know why.. Is it required now?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

2015 it will be required with abga. All bucks need to be done before they can have papers and say you have a buck already and he has his papers then none of his kids can be registered till he has the DNA test done.
Basically it's to keep people straight....or some what. I don't see how it will keep people 100% honest unless they DNA test every goat which rumor has it will be the case in the future. 
I'm gonna hold off on doing it for now and see if selling as usbga will work for me. I'm honest but the whole $40 a test does not appeal to me. I don't make much $$$ on my bucklings. I sell to a lot of people just starting out or lower income just trying the papers out so if I were to sell a buck for $200 after the $40 DNA testing and the (I think) $16 for the papers that's under $150. That's what I can get at the sale for my kids after commission. So even if I do to ahead and DNA my bucks I will probably no longer sell any bucklings threw abga. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, but the DNA fee is $28 per buck. ;-)

It started raining here so I can't go out and get the DNA sample.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought it said it was $40.....still sucks for me. But hey I'm always the odd ball so I'm good with holding out and seeing how my sales are with my master plan 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's OK, yes, it is $28 just paid for three of them and it came up to $84


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Now I really want doe kids in the spring lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it is an inconvenience. 
I am going to have the buyer be the one to pay for and do the DNA on bucklings I sell.
I'd go broke having to do that. I have had in the past buyers buy registered animals and not even register the goat, so it wouldn't be fair to(me) or the breeder to have to pay for the DNA and the buyer not register the goat at all. So I am letting the buyer have that obligation.

It is our breeding bucks, who need to be DNA tested, so we can register his offspring 2015 doelings and bucklings we may want to keep or sell as registered.

*Rule 801: ABGA DNA Testing*


_Until December 31, 2014, DNA testing of any animal will be on a voluntary basis._
_Beginning January 1, 2015, DNA testing will be required for all bucks (registered or unregistered) before offspring are eligible for registration when the offspring is a result of: _
_Live coverage mating occurring on or after January 1, 2015; or_
_Artificial insemination using semen collected after January 1, 2015; or_
_Embryo transfer using semen meeting the criteria in either Rule 801.B.i or 801.B.ii._

_In order for DNA test results to be recorded when an animal is ineligible for registration with the association, the animal must be issued either a: _
_Record of Pedigree, in accordance with Rule 206; or_
_Listing Paper, in accordance with Rule 207._


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Having just gotten into boers, I had no idea! Guess I better send in for my breeder bucks. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I didn't even think of having the buyer pay for it themselfs......or just advertise as say $200 with usbga or $250 for abga. I'm a little cautious about people so I could also put something in the sales contract about 'if it doesn't pass the DNA test' cause I would be worried buying a buck and having them say no sorry it doesn't add up. But like you a lot of my bucks buyers don't care about papers.....I still give them if they were advertised as papered.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can find out, if any bucks sire has been DNA tested, the breeder will have documents and the results in hand, if they do not, and they say they are waiting on results, I am sure you can verify by calling ABGA and ask with the bucks, sire's registration # ect, before buying. 
If ABGA or the breeder cannot show you that DNA test results, I would be very leery and not get the buckling, because he cannot be registered. 

The problem is, I do sell a lot of goats with registration papers and I find, some of those, were not registered at all. 
It is beyond me, they paid for registered goats, but yet, ignored registering them? I don't understand. 
If someone wants papers, they do get them, if they do not and say no, I will not. 
So I won't pay to have any buck kid being sold, DNA tested, because it isn't fair. As I did my part and did the DNA test for my Sires to those kids, so they can be registered by the buyer.
I also do not register any kids being sold, it is the responsibilty of the buyer, to register them as well as DNA test them, if they want to register that buckling or any of his offspring 2015 and thereafter. :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I think they want a full boer but all their kids to to market so papers wouldn't mean anything for those kids. I've sold papered bucks threw the sale and a few of the buyers are decent people so I offer to give them the apps and they say nope. It is funny that they do it though.
I myself would still be leery if the seller had more then one buck and still had the papers to show that they have all been DNA tested. What happens if say 'Bob' sold me a buck and claimed 'red' was the father but really some how 'blue' was the father. I highly doubt abga would step in and say sorry no blue is really daddy. I'm sure they would want the whole DNA done again. And if bob is a jerk (which I have run into a few) he could tell you sorry won't fill out a new app. I like to have my sales contract the way I would want them as a buyer that's why I was thinking of putting something along the lines of basically if the kid fails the DNA test then a full refund. I know as a seller that the daddy is who I say it is but as a buyer I don't give my trust out easy


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any offspring can be tested and verify who their sire is, if their Sire is on record and DNA tested. Just send in the sample of that kid and mark the area you want parentage verified. I am sure if another Sire is found to be the goats Sire, ABGA will investigate and that breeder will have to correct it or get a penalty ect.
That is why DNA is being done, so there is no cheating and any breeder can verify parentage if they are in question.

Buy from a breeder you can trust in the first place. If they separate their bucks at breeding time as I do, you will know. I have 3 bucks now.
It doesn't matter how many Bucks one breeder has, as long as they have proof of the DNA results. 
If one doubts parentage and DNA is on file, call ABGA and make sure. 

It is a big mess for sure and a pain, I agree. 

I think ABGA should send out free of charge, new ABGA registration papers, for all who DNA test, verifying they have been tested and on record.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah if abga would step in and make sure they correct their mistake then that's great. But if all they will do is say shame on you and that's it then me as a buyer still has a buck with the wrong sire and no papers to go with him. (Does this make sense lol) I think still, IF I even do the DNA testing I'll put something in the sales contract on 'if' and will make sure I get something in writing if I buy a buck with just a app. But I'm gonna play with show wethers this year so unless I have a drop dead handsome buck I won't have to worry if it pans out lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It can be complicated and I hear your concern. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well just sent in DNA samples.
What they do is, give a VGL Case number sticker, after testing is done,they send it to registered owner, to put onto the registration papers, this is verification of being DNA tested and verified.


----------

